# When did this forum start?



## Timberwerks (Mar 30, 2007)

Either I'm going blind or I just haven't been here for awhile. Anyway here is a pic of a recent Basswood mantel I carved.


----------



## Husky137 (Mar 30, 2007)

See an optometrist... it's been here for several months at least.:hmm3grin2orange: 

Very nice work by the way. I really lack the artistic coordination for that stuff.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Mar 31, 2007)

This was the chainsaw carving forum, then got renamed in late January early February.


----------



## carvinmark (Apr 8, 2007)

Ah yes, Basswood and Flexcut chizels, two of my favorites.


----------

